# CPT code 99467



## ppoole (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning all.

I have a question regarding code 99467 critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport.

A physician has a 90 minute trip.  I would code 99466 for the 1st 74 minutes.

For the additional 16 minutes, can I use the add-on code 99467?  Is it up to 30 minutes additional time or must it be an additional 30 minutes total to use the add-on?  

Thanks.


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 21, 2011)

ppoole said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have a question regarding code 99467 critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport.
> 
> ...



It is my understanding that for time-based codes, the code can be used once the half-way mark has been passed. So in your example, the additional 16 minutes is more than half of the 30-minute requirement, and can be billed.

Here is an article that may be a helpful reference to you; look under the "Time" section:

https://depts.washington.edu/uwpsite/ComplianceSite/resources/2011codeChanges.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## ness6675 (Oct 22, 2011)

ppoole said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have a question regarding code 99467 critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport.
> 
> ...


According to the section guidelines in the CPT book, it says "code 99467 is used to report each additional 30 mins, services of less than 30 mins should not be reported". I hope this would help!


----------



## ppoole (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information, it is very helpful.


----------

